# Question on engine parts



## speedracer25f (Jul 21, 2012)

So I picked up a 325HP 1967 400 XX motor today. Never has been bored. Was complete with carb, pulleys, brackets, etc. It has 061 big valve high compression heads(I know I need to tap these for screw in studs). I was wondering about a few parts. Are the 4-barrel intake and the carter AFB 4-barrel any good or worth any money to someone who needs correct parts? Also it has 9779032 9779328 1968 GTO Exhaust manifolds on it. Are they any good, or would they just be good for someone who wants correct numbers on their 68?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Thought you were going stroker motor? If so, I would think the block would be the only component you would reuse here. Sell all those other components to save up for the stroker kit, Edelbrock or Tiger heads, roller cam, machine work, etc.

Intake, carb and ex manifolds are only gonna be good to someone restoring a car. The 68-72 cast iron intake for Q-jet is the preferred one to use for budget performance (even though they weigh a ton lol ).


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Recently, I tossed a set of 061 heads out of ignorance. I've since found that they are excellent heads for a 400: the first "open chamber" design by Pontiac ever for their V8. It was a semi-open chamber, and they make a great performance head. Keep 'em. After reading all the good things about them, it was easy to understand why that old engine ran so hard (it was a $150 junkyard special out of a '67 Cat in my very first GTO). The intake and the exhaust manifolds are of value....hang on to them or post them for sale. Definitely don't toss 'em!!! Good luck!


----------

